# Smoker Beans Question



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

I have never used the oven to make baked beans. I'm gettin' a hankering for BBQ beans and some overnight smoked pork butt. I've got a recipe using canned beans I created that we love, but it's getting too familiar. As many of you know, I get bored doing the same thing over and over, so my brain started working on an idea because I've got a stock of dried pinto and black beans in the pantry.

I'd definitely soak the beans for a few hours, but it seems instead of cooking them on the stove until tender, I could load the soaked and uncooked beans in a 9x13x3 inch pan, add a few liquids of choice, the seasonings, onion, garlic, bacon,  and my wife's favorite ingredient, pineapple, then place the pan under butt (or butts) as a drip pan.

Smoke the meat and beans overnight at 225F, then check the beans in the morning for tenderness before I crank up the smoker to 300F+ to finish the smoke. There will be a lot of rendered fat on the beans, but that's easy to remove and I'd catch all the jus drippings. Hmmm...

Anyone make smoker beans using uncooked beans? Share your experience, please. Thanks. Smoke on.

Ray


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

We usually soak pinto beans overnight


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah, I do too, then cook them for a 2-3 hours on the stovetop. So I'd soak the beans for say 8 hours before loading them uncooked in the smoker with the other ingredients. Maybe that's how folks make BBQ beans. I've never cooked them in the smoker.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

I have made chili beans in the smoker but the pintos were soaked over night and I used browned ground beef


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

I've always used canned beans in the smoker. Sounds like my plan is fine. 

There is a bit of a debate about soaking beans overnight. That's what I've always done when cooking dried beans. Some folks say there's no need. Supposedly it reduces the enzyme that causes the music, in addition to hydrating the beans a little. It's never helped my music, or my wife's. Might be time to experiment with a shorter soak!


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2020)

Baking Soda it will raise the PH and tenderize the beans really nice.Like Boston Baked Beans
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

Got lots of baking soda. Thanks, Richie!


----------



## smokngun (Apr 28, 2020)

I've heard baking soda also helps reduce the butt whistles.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, then, definitely worth a try.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 28, 2020)

Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks. Looking forward to it. Will definitely takes some pics.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2020)

I used dry black soy beans on my last batch of smoked cowboy beans. I did soak them overnight first. I’ll have to try this baking soda idea and just about spit pop out my nose on the term “butt whistles” LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2020)

Great idea like your thinking outside the box. This is one of the great things about this forum some one is always coming up with new ideas.

Warren


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 29, 2020)

There's also the quick soak method so as not to need overnite soaking.

Pick over the beans to remove any things hanging out with them that aren't beans (i.e. pebbles). Put the beans in a colander or sieve and rinse them clean in cool running water.

Put the rinsed, drained beans in a large pot and cover them with cool water. The water should cover the beans by about 3 inches.

Bring the beans and water almost to a boil. You want small bubbles to appear around the edges of the pot without the entire contents to start bubbling away. Cover the pot and remove it from the heat.

Let the pot sit, covered, for 1 hour. 

Drain the beans and proceed with the recipe after whatever soaking step it may call for.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that quick soak method, 1MFord. That's much quicker than what I've read: pour boiling water over beans in a pot, cover, let sit until cool, drain, rinse, and cook.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2020)

There's some interesting reading called "The Science of Beans" on the Amazing Ribs website. I decided to soak them in the fridge until I'm ready to throw all the ingredients together.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the like noboundaries it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2020)

You're very welcome, Warren.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

Change of plans. My wife is really under the weather and I'm a bit too distracted to do much experimenting tonight.

Two butts going in the WSM in a couple hours or so, but I'm going to do the the beans in the oven overnight at 225F. I've got to test how they'll cook first since I've never done them like this. The WSM lower grate just doesn't give me the flexibility I need to check and remove the pan when done.

I thought about using the lower grate for the butts and put the beans on top, but can accomplish about the same thing with the oven and keep it simple. I like smoking butts on the top grate. I'll smoke the butts on a grate in a paella pan the add the jus drippings to the beans.

Update: Found this as a draft. Never posted it. Told you I was distracted.

Checked the beans when I woke up this morning. 11 hours. They were done. The recipe I threw together needs a bit of tweeking, but the beans were soft and tender.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2020)

Beans look great. You have to do what you have to do.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

My wife raved about them. She and I had them for breakfast mixed with some sticky rice we had in the fridge. Might not tweek the recipe after all. Here's the recipe.

Scratch BBQ Smoked Beans

A total experiment on my part. On Amazing Ribs website I learned that beans expand 2.5 times in volume once soaked and cooked. The recipe below will provide about 10 cups of beans.

Ingredients
2 cups dried black beans
1 cups dried pinto or pinqinto beans
1 onion chopped
6 cloves garlic chopped
8 thick-cut bacon, chopped and fried crispy.
1 can Rotel tomatoes
1 can Ortega green chilies
1 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce
1 20 oz can pineapple chunks with juice
12 oz apple juice
¼ cup yellow mustard
1 Tbs cumin
2 tsp chili powder
¼ cup brown sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda

Possible additions
1 red bell pepper chopped
12 oz orange juice instead of apple juice

Directions
Clean dried beans. Soak in cold water overnight in the fridge, up to 18 hours.Change water at least once on a longer soak.
Dump water and put beans in a 9x13x3 inch aluminum pan.
Add the rest of the ingredients and spices. Stir to mix thoroughly.
Preheat smoker to 225F.
After 10-12 hours, remove cover to let beans get some smoke and thin a little.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

Money shot of the butts, because who doesn't love a good butt shot?  Taken just I was getting ready to take them off the WSM ro rest.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

I'm glad I didn't do my "beans as a drip pan" idea. I measured the rendered fat in the drippings from the two butts...16 OUNCES!!!! Yikes! Scratch that part of my bean plan on the next smoke. Definitely smoke the butts on the bottom grate and the beans on the top grate. 

Overall, a new delicious bean recipe, scrumptious pulled pork for several meals and the freezer, plus a lesson to avert a future cooking disaster.  Old dog still learning.


----------



## briggy (May 3, 2020)

Good post Ray, it definitely works.  I did this with dry red beans last night.  They were soaked overnight and I boiled for 20 or so to skim the gray foam off the top.  From there they were in the smoker about 10 hours and probably could have handled going longer.  Give us a post when you do these in the smoker.


----------



## noboundaries (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, B. They get better the longer the leftovers sit in the fridge. Just had some mixed with rice.  Soooo good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

I had the same thing happen with the dripping under a butt. I could and did actually pour fat off the top of the beans then covered them with a layer of paper towels and was good to go. Remember fat stays on top do this while it is still hot.

Warren


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 15, 2020)

Winn-Dixie which is owned by southern grocers have some really good baked beans. I usually add bacon but wish there was more of a "smoke" flavor to it. I never thought about smoking canned beans but I will have to give it a shot with our new smoker.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 15, 2020)

I've been cheating lately. I use my IP to rehydrate the beans. Then proceed as normal.


----------



## journeymanjohn (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm soaking pinto beans now, so as to cook in a cast iron dutch oven tomorrow, on the smoker. I'll eventually use as a drip pan also, but this is just a trial run to see how long they take compared to a crock pot, before I try to time them with a brisket. I haven't done them on a smoker before. Planning on 250*F until whenever they are ready.

Have you any advice?

It's a nothing fancy recipe. Soak overnight with some salt. Rinse and cover with new water and a dash of salt in the dutch oven, with a meaty ham bone. Maybe a little cumin and cracked red pepper.


----------

